# How to stop receiving emails from watched threads?



## graham bowers (14 May 2018)

Hi
As part of an effort to regain control of my email inbox, I changed my preferences and unchecked the boxes to receive email notifications from watched threads several days ago, but I'm still receiving emals about watched threads. Please see attached screen captures. First is from the CC preferences screen. The second is from my email screen.

There is every chance I've failed to change some other setting, but can't see it.

What else do I need to do to stop receiving these emails please?


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2018)

check your Contact Details... there's another 'email' check box in there.


----------



## graham bowers (15 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> check your Contact Details... there's another 'email' check box in there.


Thanks for your reply. I have reviewed the contact details page, the screenshot shows the as-is checkbox status; I have not modified it in my efforts to not receive emails about watched threads.

I do wish to receive site mailings and email when a new conversation is started. I don't see how the current checkbox status results in emails about watched threads being sent, and it is those emails I do not wish to receive.


----------



## Inertia (15 May 2018)

graham bowers said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have reviewed the contact details page, the screenshot shows the as-is checkbox status; I have not modified it in my efforts to not receive emails about watched threads.
> 
> I do wish to receive site mailings and email when a new conversation is started. I don't see how the current checkbox status results in emails about watched threads being sent, and it is those emails I do not wish to receive.
> 
> View attachment 409313


Slightly long winded but, you could unwatch, then watch it again and select the non email option.

Its a per thread thing so there may not be a global option.


----------



## Inertia (15 May 2018)

Ok , I may have found it, have you done this?

Click "Watched threads" at the top of the site, this should show you a list of some of your watched threads

Then at the bottom of the list, click "Show all watched threads", to see them all.

Now, at the top right, you have an option of "manage watched threads"

Click "Disable Email notifications"


----------



## graham bowers (15 May 2018)

Inertia said:


> Ok , I may have found it, have you done this?
> 
> Click "Watched threads" at the top of the site, this should show you a list of some of your watched threads
> 
> ...


Great, thanks, I followed the instructions. I didn't realsie how many threads I ws watching, so cad a tidy up.


----------

